# F-350 Crew Cab Roof Rack



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Does anyone have one of these? If so please post pictures, along with make model and where you got the roof rack system. Don't forget the details like what mounting brackets you used and size of the rack as well.
I have been looking at one on amazon for some time now and it's 50"x 50" Surco. I am not 100% that this is the right size so haven't pulled the trigger on getting it since it's a huge package to worry about delivery and returns.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't answer your question, but I have an F-150 Crew Cab and am looking for one as well. There is a local guy that I pass, and when i try to catch him, I can't...lol. Eventually i'll find him.Just thought I'd share


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Try smittybuilt.com or realtruck.com both offer that kind of equipment. Not to long ago I was looking for one for my 2003 ford expedition. If memory serves they had racks as well as mounting kits/ hardware for the crew cab trucks as well. 
There is another company think it's called ranchhand.com that sells stuff like that as well as REAL grille guards. When I get a few extra minutes I'll look back through my notes and check for sure. But these places might be a start anyway.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah I have the Ranchhand bull bar winch bumper. Love it to wouldn't trade it for anything else. 
As the roof rack, yeah I've seen lots of companies and what not, I was hoping to see and talk with someone who actually has one though. 
Looking more for first hand experience mounting on a Super Duty. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Shammua said:


> Yeah I have the Ranchhand bull bar winch bumper. Love it to wouldn't trade it for anything else.
> As the roof rack, yeah I've seen lots of companies and what not, I was hoping to see and talk with someone who actually has one though.
> Looking more for first hand experience mounting on a Super Duty. Hope that makes sense.


Totally makes sense, talking to someone with experience good or bad helps in the decision making on wheter to buy something or not. About the only experience I have is with a rough country full roof rack for a old school jeep Cherokee, I had one on mine and loved it! Wish they made one for my 03 Expedition.


----------

